# Pulsadores para concursos televisivos



## kamach0 (Dic 19, 2005)

Estoy encargado de la preparacion de un proyecto donde hemos tenido que meter un concurso, mi pregunta es como puedo hacer el circuito electrico tipico de los concursos de television, es decir, dos mesas con dos pulsadores que cuando se acciona uno se enciende una luz y el otro deja de funcionar.

Seria de gran ayuda especificar detalles ya que no soy muy aplicado en esta materia. GRACIAS


----------



## davile26 (Ene 15, 2006)

Pues mira, en el concurso de "eres el que mas sabes de television del mundo" los pulsadores son los tipicos estos rojos de STOP de EMERGENCIA de las mesas de laboratorio y eso.

Asi que lo que yo haria es que el tipo de pulsador se accione al ser pulsado(que tenga enclavamiento electronico) ,de forma que lo intercalas en un circuito normal de bombilla e interruptor, siendo el interruptor el pulsador, de manera que al pulsarlo se encienda la bombilla.

Tambien deberias de intercalar otro pulsador para que al darle a este el sistema anterior vuelva a su estado normal.

Si quieres te puedo enviar un circuito que tengo mas o menos parecido y en el hay dos bombilla, dos pulsadores y una sirena, de manera que cuando se encienda una de las bombilla por la accion de un pulsador suene la sirena.

Dimelo y si quieres te lo escaneo y te lo paso.  

Saludosssssssss


----------



## elrobo (Mar 8, 2006)

Estamos queriendo realizar un concurso de trivias, y queremos elaborar un circuito que al momento de presionar el botón se encienda un foco (fácil hasta ahora), pero queremos que los otros dos focos se deshabiliten al momento de encender uno (eh ahí lo difícil). Explicado de otra forma: Interruptores A, B y C: Si A es verdadera, B y C son Falsa, si B es verdadera, A y C son falsa, y si C es verdadera, A y B son falsas. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

Lo más sencillo sería poner un interruptor en cada foco, se cierra solo el de la respuesta correcta y los demás se dejan abiertos.

Se agrega un pulsador tipo timbre en seria con el interruptor y así si presionan el pulsador del interruptor cerrado = respuesta correcta entonces el foco enciende los demás no encenderán por que los interruptores estan abiertos.

Ahora algo mejor puedes hacer que en una respuesta incorrecta se active un zumbador.

Saludos


----------



## eskila (Mar 19, 2006)

por que no pones un interruptor para cada circuito de na, o nc.


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Sep 24, 2006)

mmm se puede con relevadores?


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 24, 2006)

eso lo podrias hacer usando logica diital, prueba con las distintas puertas logicas que hay, busca información y combinalas, son AND,OR,XOR,..................


MIRA ESTE LINK EN EL QUE BIENE TODO PERFECTAMENTE ACLARADOY EXPLICADO, 


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerta_lógica


espero te sea de ayuda, pues bien empleadas te pueden ser utiles

un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 24, 2006)

o con reles ya que permiten que al pulsar el pulsador se realimenten y se quede encendido hasta que se desactiva.

Para hacer una ruleta se hace con un motor paso a paso para que toque lo que usted le interesa es tal como funciona todos los concursos con un poco de tongo.


----------



## kraxyny_advance (Sep 24, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> o con reles ya que permiten que al pulsar el pulsador se realimenten y se quede encendido hasta que se desactiva.
> 
> Para hacer una ruleta se hace con un motor paso a paso para que toque lo que usted le interesa es tal como funciona todos los concursos con un poco de tongo.



Comparto tu idea eso mismo pensaba


----------



## Conguito (Sep 28, 2006)

Y porqué no usar como opción un circuito con un tiristor? En el momento en el que le envíes un pulso con cualquiera de los pulsadores no vuelve a su estado de reposo hasta que no se "resetea".....por decirlo de alguna manera.
Salu2.


----------



## rafael ahumada (Ene 29, 2007)

O.K. compañeros:
Atendiendo esta inquietud se lo que debes hacer. Yo realizé un circuito de concursos con dos pulsadores, donde el primero que se activaba inhabilitaba al segundo y quedaba grabado. el circuito en general se reseteaba con un pulsador que se supone pulsaría el que realiza las preguntas. El circuito en particular es de tipo digital (compuertas lógicas flip-flops JK y temporizador) por lo tanto es mui sencillo y económico. El único inconveniente es que solo realizé un circuito sobre una protoboard lo que podría corresponder a un circuito de control, lo que haria falta sería el de potencia ( si querés conectar lamparas indicadoras y una chicharra. Por ahora te adelanto esto para que te ayude, luego te envío el esquema del circuito que es muy sencillo. 
CHAO:


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Este es un circuito muy sencillo que funciona con 8 botones. sólo el primero dispara el led indicador, los demás quedan desactivados al ser presionado el primero.

Utiliza un SN74LS273 , registro octal tipo "D" con reset maestro, un CD4078, compuerta NOR de 8 entradas, un CD4027 2 flip-flops tipo "JK", Dos compuertas inversoras y un SN74LS126 compuerta no inversora de 3 estados.

Las compuertas inversoras las puse ya que no se puede tener una simulación digital con transistores, pero de hecho van dos transistores NPN de uso común. Es el mismo caso de la compuerta no inversora de 3 estados, se puede hacer el arreglo con 2 transistores.

EL pulsador S1 no es del tipo "push-boton" es un pulsador de estados, pero está de ejemplo sólo para poder ver que si se presiona primero este, ninguno de los demás pueden activar su led.

Sólo falta adecuarlo a tus necesidades.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## mabauti (Dic 11, 2007)

Aqui esta el esquema


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2007)

Esto es lo mas sencillito
Como puedes ver con dos reles y tres pulsadores lo haces.

Esto SOLO hace esto:
El primero que pulsa se enciende la luz y no se apaga hasta que se pulsa la tecla reset.

El circuito:

El circuito puede ser alimentador a 12V o 220V todo depende de los reles que compres, pero si tienes una fuente de tension de 12V y 0.5 a 1A ya te sirve (aunque sea esas de los moros).
El rele normalito aguanta 5A o mas y debes indicar si lo quieres para corriente continua o alterna.

Si compras un rele doble como el de la derecha (lo he dibujado por separado para no liar el esquema) podras encender luces normales de RED.

No es necesario placa de circuito impreso, si sueldas con hilo rigido o compras un zocalo de rele ya te servira.

Miralo y ya nos comentaras tus dudas.


----------



## edwardempires (Dic 12, 2007)

Nombre de vdd muchas gracias, con esto yo la armo, neta que sí esta fácil, bueno, más que nada entendible, muchas gracias, estoy super contento con pertenecer a este grupo y espero aportar algo, muchas gracias camarada y estamos en contack.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

Recuerda en postear un fotito del estreno del concurso.TV show..solo para echarnos unas risas...

Un saludo


----------



## edwardempires (Dic 12, 2007)

de hecho el concurso es de un evento de adivina la canción en una convivencia que vamos a tener algunos amigos y yo, con gente que le gusta el ánime, se llama ProyectA Fan Fiesta, y claro nomás que este el evento tomo fotos y veremos que tal nos sale, jejeje, nos vemos y estamos en contack.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola 
Me ha parecido oportuno diseñar otra version distinta mediante tiristores, la cual se puede ampliar al numero de pulsadores que se desee. 

El valor del diodo zener dependera de la caida de tension que haya en el led + la caida del tiristor, asi como de la tension de alimentacion. Abra que ponerlo de un valor tal que cuando entre en conduccion algun tiristor la tension presente en este no supere su tension de umbral. 

Para una tension de 5V, un zener de 3,6 sera suficiente. 
Para una tension de 12V se puede poner cualquier zener comprendido entre 3,6 y 10v. 

Este circuito no lo he llevado a la practica, pero devido a su simplicidad no deve de dar ningun problema.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2008)

que lio ese de los integrados   ......el de tiristores entiendo el concepto......no estoy seguro de que funcione, para mi nada anda hasta que anda    el que se activa hace que quede una DDP asi que .....no se, tantas veces las cosas no son como yo quisiera en teoria que TODO SE PRUEBA .

pero es interesante ver como trabaja la cabeza de C/U yo lo haria asi:
lo supondre para N pulsadores, asiq ue el que activa debe bloquear a los demas, debe haber una linea de bolqueo comun .....
miraria en verdad a ver si hay algun chip que medio cumpla con el asunto...

a ver ............

busquemos uno que tenga muchas salidas, un contador tipo 4017 o uno de mas salidas......para que coño sirve eso ?
un oscilador rapido (100 Khz ) lo hace correr como loco y cada salida en verdad va a un pulsador (*) y el comun de los pulsadores va a la habilitacion del ck (previa adaptacion si es necesario) o sea que si algun pulsador se cierra el ck se detiene , se congela el enano que cuenta.
y queda quieto en el que pulso .

(*) obvio que ademas va el led en cada salida para ver donde anda el contador.

otra Forma seria buscar uno de esos chips comunes que tienen varios FF adentro 4 o 6 con algunas cosas comunes y ver que se hace........
no me voy a enganchar horas con esto por que ya bastante tengo pero hay muchas formas.

y SS .......si, el tiristor es una memoria en CC ....si no anda el que pusieron habria que mejorrarlo , aunque hoy dia en un chip tengo varias memos ....
a ver con memos (o sea ff sencillos) :
tienen que tener una linea comun de habilitacion o algo asi, para que el primero que se active bloquee esa linea para que los demas no puedan, y bueno, la entrada de c/u a su pulsador, como dice el moderador :
no a la ley del minimo esfuerzo, ideas y conceptos ya tienes.

se podria no usar CI ....pero habria que andar haciendo lio con un monton de diodos, diempre supongo para N pulsadores o sea varios , para solo 2 es mas sencillo, creo que algo pusieron .


saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 12, 2008)

El circuito que he subido a base de tiristores solo se encendera el led del primer pulsador que se active, ya que al conducir cualquiera de ellos bajara la tension en extremos del zener, lo que impidira que pueda mandar tension al resto de los gate de los tiristores.

Otra forma de hacerlo sin utilizar el zener:


----------



## pitergom (Abr 15, 2009)

Tiopepe123 lo que pasa es que ocupo un control con 8 pulsadores, ya hice el de dos, tengo conocimientos de electronica basica y creo que puedo conseguir todos los materiales necesarios
Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 23, 2009)

Siguiendo con el tema, para 3 o mas pulsadores es necesario utilizar reles con doble contacto conmutado.


----------



## seo (Jul 31, 2009)

Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Este es un circuito muy sencillo que funciona con 8 botones. sólo el primero dispara el led indicador, los demás quedan desactivados al ser presionado el primero.
> 
> ...



pero la idea es que cualquier boton cuando sea activado desactive los demás.. no precisamente el primero...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola
He desarrollado un circuito para 8 pulsadores, con un microcontrolador pic 16f628.
Tras actuar sobre algunos de los 8 pulsadores se enciende el led correspondiente y impide el encendido de los restantes.
Permanecera 10segundos encendido y a continuacion se apaga y vuelven a quedar operativos el resto de los pulsadores.
Desde el link podeis descargar el esquema y el programa para su fabricacion
http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...ores-pic/Pulsadores-concursos/television.html


----------



## flako180 (Mar 20, 2010)

hola a todos alguien me podria ayudar yo tengo que hacer l*O* mismo con un RS pero no encuentro como hacer para cuando yo oprima el boton  se apaguen los demas 
sera *QUE* alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## arkham13 (Nov 23, 2010)

como se podria hacer para colocar una sirena comu para cuando cualquiera apriete su boto aparte de las luces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

En un circuito cómo éste , ponés en serie con la resistencia de 330 ohms un optoacoplador , éste a su vez dispara a un 555 cómo monoestable y éste gatilla un relé (dónde está conectada la sirena).

Ver el archivo adjunto 9908


Saludos !


----------



## pablodeo (May 30, 2011)

Hola! Tengo en mente (todavía no lo pongo en práctica a menos que alguien me lo encargue jeje!) diseñar con un microcontrolador, unas botoneras del tipo de las que usan en concursos de preguntas y respuestas (tipo "Trato Hecho", "El Juego del Bicentenario", o programas equivalentes en otros países), en donde cada participante, desde su asiento, responden las preguntas apretando botones que corresponden a cada opción (A, B, C, etc.)

Mi pregunta es: por ejemplo, para hacer 8 botoneras con 4 botones cada una (A, B, C, D), ¿me conviene usar un micro que llegue a 12 pines I/O (1 por botonera + 1 por cada opción), o usar un micro de al menos 32 pines I/O (8 botoneras * 4 opciones)?

Pregunto, porque aparece el problema de que 2 participantes pueden estar apretando un botón al mismo tiempo (con el primer método), y el micro puede interpretar mal sus respectivas respuestas.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (May 30, 2011)

> A)me conviene usar un micro que llegue a 12 pines I/O (1 por botonera + 1 por cada opción
> B)usar un micro de al menos 32 pines I/O (8 botoneras * 4 opciones)?


 

Presiono la opcion (A) 

imagino que lo pretendes hacer como un teclado de matriz... con barrido...

Pd. me envian mi premio a Lubeck Co. no acepto un gracias por participar..!


----------



## johncaro12 (May 30, 2011)

puedes meter hasta 16 botones usando 8 pines...
El micro lee el que presione primero.


----------



## pablodeo (May 30, 2011)

El barrido de teclado matricial no me convence mucho, pero si ustedes lo dicen...

Estuve googleando un poco, y encontré circuitos en donde conectaban un teclado PS2 a los pines de entrada de un PIC. Me parecieron interesantes, y me di cuenta de que haciendo un circuito similar al del teclado PS2 (incluso la forma de transmitir los datos) se pueden conectar aún más botones al micro.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (May 30, 2011)

> Estuve googleando un poco, y encontré circuitos en donde conectaban un teclado PS2 a los pines de entrada de un PIC. Me parecieron interesantes,


 
Los busque pero no vi nada... a mi tambien me sono interesante... puedes colocar un link para echar una mirada...

Ya no te preocupes pablodeo... ya encontre uno... quien iba a decir que esta superfacil, sera mi proximo proyecto ...

Saludos...


----------



## pablodeo (May 31, 2011)

El link más interesante y claro que encontré acerca del teclado PS2 conectado a un PIC es:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/proyectos_teclado_ps2.htm

Por otro lado, ya me di cuenta de mi error al desconfiar del teclado matricial: había que conectar unos pines I/O como entradas y otros como salidas. En mi caso que puse como ejemplo más arriba sería configurar como salida los 8 pines que van conectados uno a cada botonera, y como entrada los 4 pines correspondientes a las opciones A, B, C y D.

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2011)

> Por otro lado, ya me di cuenta de mi error al desconfiar del teclado matricial: había que conectar unos pines I/O como entradas y otros como salidas


 
Asi es y con la velocidad de los micros, es muy dificil que llegue a haber un error en una matriz de 8x4

en cuanto al teclado PS2 no creo que sea buena opcion para ti pues es serial y los datos van en fila y tienes que esperar hasta que se vacie el buffer y eso lleva un tiempo que eso en tu aplicacion es critico...

animate a hacer la prueba con la matriz.


----------



## pablodeo (May 31, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas! 

Sigo analizando, y me parece que si uso demultiplexores y codificadores, puedo usar aún menos pines I/O del micro ¿Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2011)

> ¿Estoy en lo correcto?


 
Yo no le veo mucho sentido, si quieres mas, utiliza uno de 40pines... casi que seria lo mismo... pero depende de cuantas salidas necesites... 

mira este post...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solo-ejemplos-picbasicpro-proteus-39938/#post330018


----------



## ingenierocesar (May 31, 2011)

Oye men.... incluso puedes hacer que cada botón le envie al PIC un voltaje diferente, y usando el conversor análogo digital del PIC (ADC) utilizarias solo UN PIN de entrada para toooodos los pulsadores que quieras.

Saludos.


----------



## bigo (Ago 30, 2011)

hola yo estaba buscando lo mismo y encontre esto...

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v2098.html


----------



## ploplo (Nov 19, 2011)

El circuito tiene 5 pulsadores, 4 son los que al pulsar prendan el led y otro sera reset
pero al presionar uno los demas tendran que desactivarse, como los concursos de tv
hecho con Flip Flops D  en livewire

Solo quiero que me digan como logro que al presionar uno los demas se  desactiven? 
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 19, 2011)

Será que podes lograrlo...colocando la salida negadora del filp flop que se pulsa a las entradas de reset de los demas?

y asi viceversa con todos

sera???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Será que podes lograrlo...colocando la salida negadora del filp flop que se pulsa a las entradas de reset de los demas?
> 
> y asi viceversa con todos
> 
> sera???



Y quién te dice de agregar, además, alguno que otro diodo o tal vez reformular el esquema agregando alguna que otra compuerta.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

los demas q se desactiven??
tan facil como controlar los SET y los RESET...o te estoy malinterpretando?


----------



## ploplo (Nov 19, 2011)

si me pueden explicar mejor, soy una estudiante de informatica tengo la materia circuitos logicos apenas este es mi primer  proyecto.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

lo que no entiendo yo es eso de "desactivar"
que las salidas esten en "0"?
supongo que sabes lo basico de ckts digiatales


----------



## retrofit (Nov 19, 2011)

ploplo dijo:


> El circuito tiene 5 pulsadores, 4 son los que al pulsar prendan el led y otro sera reset
> pero al presionar uno los demas tendran que desactivarse, como los concursos de tv
> hecho con Flip Flops D  en livewire
> 
> ...



Mira si vale de esta manera...
 He puesto una puerta OR de 4 entradas (2+2) y un inversor...
Cualquier Q activada, provoca que todas las entradas Data se pongan a 0.
Creo que está claro.

Saludos.


----------



## ploplo (Nov 19, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Mira si vale de esta manera...
> He puesto una puerta OR de 4 entradas (2+2) y un inversor...
> Cualquier Q activada, provoca que todas las entradas Data se pongan a 0.
> Creo que está claro.
> ...



Un millon de gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 19, 2011)

Exactamente lo que expliqué en el mensaje #2



saludos.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Mar 13, 2013)

hola, encontré en la red este circuito pero funciona con rele de 12 voltios y focos para 12 voltios, como podría ser para que funcione a 220 voltios


----------



## gian2051 (Jun 9, 2013)

buenas noches, me gustaria implemetar este circuito:







encontre el circuito en la siguiente pagina http://www.unicrom.com/cir_circuito-pulsador-concurso-2-personas.asp como explica la pagina al presionar el boton 1 prende el foco 1, pero al presionar el boton 2 inmediatamente, no predendera el foco 2.

lo que me gustaria aumentar es que al presionar un boton, bloquear el segundo durante 15 segundos o mas(actualmente es de 2 segundos)


----------



## opamp (Jun 9, 2013)

No creo que funcione como dices, parece que sólo uno prende.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola, cordial saludo



gian2051 dijo:


> lo que me gustaria aumentar es que al presionar un boton, bloquear el segundo durante 15 segundos o mas(actualmente es de 2 segundos)



no bloquea por 2 segundo queda inactivo el relay 2 porque se queda sin masa al accionarse el relay 1.

dinos que es mas o menos lo que quieres hacer y te diremos que es lo que se puede hacer y sino podes descargarte el *LIVEWIRE* y emularlo al circuito armarlo para que veas y experimente 

​

Atentamente SSTC


----------



## basicobasico (Jun 10, 2013)

sucede que ele circuito tal como lo muestras es simple esta diseñado para mantener presionado el boton por que si no el rele se desenergiza al instante si buscas un circuito como el de los concursos que el participante aun presionando el boton momentaneamente el circuito desactiva los demas botones en ese caso es algo mas complejo por que utiliza transistores y conmutadores que mantienen siempre en on el boton presionado sin permitir activar los de los demas a menos que se resetee desconecte el circuito sigue buscando por hay vi un circuito que utiliza dos transistores y otro que utiliza conmutadores para mas concursantes en un bookmark esta lo siguiente  
http://www.bowdenshobbycircuits.info/bistable.gif


----------



## gian2051 (Jun 10, 2013)

sstc, yo estoy usando el circuit wizard, es de la misma compañia de limewire, entonces, como podria hacer para que no se quede sin masa en tan poco tiempo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2013)

gian2051 dijo:


> sstc, yo estoy usando el circuit wizard, es de la misma compañia de limewire, entonces, como podria hacer para que no se quede sin masa en tan poco tiempo?



NO se me ocurre nada con esos relay. Tendrás que buscar otro circuito que cumpla con tus espesativas, el de los transistores flyp flop parece ser lo indicado 

el que te recomendo *basicobasico*


----------



## gian2051 (Jun 11, 2013)

ya probe el el circuito en circuit wizard, pero el problema es que siempre esta prendido, seria mucho mejor que empieze en apagado, creo que seria cambiadndo el npn por el pnp pero no estoy seguro de como se usa. todo esto lo quiero agregar a un contador(el esquema del contador ya lo tengo listo, solo me falta como agregarle un pulso)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2013)

si podes cambiar el npn por el pnp y colocar un solo capacitor de 220µF y sacar eso de 100


----------



## gian2051 (Jun 12, 2013)

bueno no entiendo muy bien, podrias graficarlo?


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Oct 20, 2015)

dos años después no tengo respuesta,..... pero he realizado el sgte  circuito practico y funciona pero a veces no resetea y lo que realizo es apagar, adjunto grafico.  Espero el apoyo


----------



## jeherran (Mar 7, 2016)

He tenido que realizar un circuito alternativo para mis alumnos de FPB con relés y con interruptores, ya que con microcontrolador es demasiado complicado para ellos.

El circuito se complica por la cantidad de cables que lleva y también porque he utilizado tres relés en paralelo para cada lámpara lo que me lleva a utilizar 18 relés.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola, supongo que la lógica del sistema es, el que primero presiona, logra el encendido único de su lámpara. Cual es tu consulta?

Quizás algo así te pueda servir.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 7, 2016)

Cekit tiene un circuito para 2 personas, pero al implementarlo, en algunos momentos, cualquiera de los 2 diodos se enciende hasta que se normalice, además le he adicionado dos relevadores y funciona de forma incorrecta.
Presiono pulsador red, se activa foco rojo, pero el foco verde siempre se mantiene encendido desde que funcionan los relevadores, al desconectar los reles, el circuito funciona.

Adjunto diagrama de proteus y pdf, a ver si me pueden verificar e indicar error.

---------- Actualizado ----------

Disculpe, adjunto el diagrama, no funciona al 100%, el foco verde a  220 VCA siempre se mantiene encendido y cundo presiono el pulsador red,  el foco rojo 220 VCA funciona, pero siempre el foco verde está encendido.


----------



## jeherran (Ago 14, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, supongo que la lógica del sistema es, el que primero presiona, logra el encendido único de su lámpara. Cual es tu consulta?
> 
> Quizás algo así te pueda servir.



Perdona pero no entiendo. Como se puede quedar encendido uno de los diodos si el pulsador no se mantiene conectado?


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 15, 2016)

hola amigo, no es el diodo que se queda encendido, es el foco verde de 220 vac después del rele--que se mantiene encendido--

gracias



per en mi circuito jeharran de carlos chiroque


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 15, 2016)

Hay algo mal y el foco deja enclavado el rele


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 15, 2016)

puede revisar el cto #23 esta en pdf  "probador de reaccion02"---gracias--y  puede encontrar error


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 15, 2016)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> puede revisar el cto #23 está en  pdf


Lo que puedo ver, es que desde el post #20 hasta la fecha, estás alimentando un circuito TTL con 12 V.


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola gente, estoy diseñando un circuito para pulsadores de concursos de preguntas y respuestas, no tengo mayor problema para lo del circuito estoy usando relay con enclava miento en paralelo. Ahora quiero dar un efecto un poquito estético.
Quiero que al pulsar uno de los botones de algún participante sus led titilen 3 veces y luego queden encendidos hasta reiniciar el circuito. 
Alguna idea de como podría hacer para dar ese efecto, el 555 ya casi que lo descargo pero no estoy seguro aún.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2018)

Mira el empleo del IC *CD4017*

Con un 555 y el *CD4017 *tiene buena parte de tu proyecto resuelto


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Quizas un 555 y un 4017, con las salidas algo asi.
Salida0 = nada
Salida1 = diodo hacia el *led
Salida2 = nada
Salida3 = diodo hacia el *led
Salida4 = nada
Salida5 = diodo hacia el *led
Salida6 = nada
Salida7 = diodo hacia el *led + inhibir entrada de clock


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 10, 2018)

Perfecto voy a diseñar el circuito y correr la simulación, comento más tarde para ver como me fue. Aunque tengo una duda en lo de inhibir el reloj voy a buscar como hacerlo.
Gracia!


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Conecta la "Salida7" con el pin 13 (clock inhib).
Asi mismo, deberias considerar una parte de potencia donde dice "*led", que me olvide mensionar


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 10, 2018)

Perfecto! Ya me pongo a ello, primero voy a comer algo


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 11, 2018)

Adjunto el esquema, funcióna pero no logro reiniciar el 4017 al dejar sin enegia el circuito. En la captura se ve que no 




tiene energía el 555 y la entrada del 4017 pero queda inhibido aún. Me faltó algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2018)

Siempre es aconsejable hacer un "Reset" en los circuitos lógicos (CD4017).
Por ejemplo un capacitor de bajo valor y una resistencia, con eso te garantizas que todo arranque como corresponde, mucho mas si activas mediante un push button que tiene rebotes de contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Y si lees el datasheet del 4017 ? 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cd4017b.pdf


----------



## peperc (Nov 11, 2018)

por lo que se ve en el circuito es SOLO UN LED o varios en // o en serie que es lo mismo, pero es SOLO 1 .
( no hay seccuencia, ni hay oruga, ni nada, solo un oscilador, solo 1 ) .

te pregunto lo siguiente :

esos leds parpadean rapido ? o lento ?? 
alguien contara si parpadeo 3 veces o si lo hizo 4 veces ? y te echaran de el trabajo ?? 

o la idea es que parpadee rapido 3 o 4 veces ?? 

digo, por que me parece al cuete el 4017 .


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 11, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> por lo que se ve en el circuito es SOLO UN LED o varios en // o en serie que es lo mismo, pero es SOLO 1 .
> ( no hay seccuencia, ni hay oruga, ni nada, solo un oscilador, solo 1 ) .
> 
> te pregunto lo siguiente :
> ...


Queda encendido a la 4ta vez que enciende, es a modo de que llame un poco la atención. La velocidad de destello no es problema voy a probar el que más me convenza.

Cuando termine de pulir los circuito y ordenarlos bien subo los diagramas. 
La idea principal es que al pulsar alguno de los participantes, deshabilita a los otros y su base destella y luego queda encendida para que contesté.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> por lo que se ve en el circuito es SOLO UN LED o varios en // o en serie que es lo mismo, pero es SOLO 1 .
> ( no hay seccuencia, ni hay oruga, ni nada, solo un oscilador, solo 1 ) .
> 
> te pregunto lo siguiente :
> ...



Al presionar un push button los LED´s deben parpadear 3 veces y luego quedar encendidos 
¿ Y cual otra forma se te ocurre ?


----------



## peperc (Nov 11, 2018)

que al presionar algo >>>> oscile durante un par de segundos y quede .

oscilador controlado por un mono.
sobra un 4093

no me parecia que haga falta 2 integrados.
pero si, tienes razon, pinta mas facil y claro con el 4017 , si .


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola.

Prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Pon el R (reset) a cero (tierra). Debes activarlo con el relay


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 11, 2018)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> 
> ...



Hola disculpa que moleste pero no se a que relay te referís?
Es cierto que en cada base está el relay con enclavamiento y una pata N/c recibe 12v siempre que alguien no presione un botón. Pero por otro lado cuando el moderador reinicia todos los pulsadores lo hace dejando sin energía todo el circuito por unos segundos. Quizás pueda ocupar la pata N/C para hacer el reset del 4017b si a eso te referías 

Este es el primer diseño y base que use ahora estoy separando cada base en un circuito con 2 conectores para seguir la serie.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola.

Mencionaste esto "estoy usando relay con enclava miento en paralelo "

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 12, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> que al presionar algo >>>> oscile durante un par de segundos y quede .
> 
> oscilador controlado por un mono.
> sobra un 4093
> ...



Hola algo como esto decís? 

Estuve probando en el livewire y no destello nunca


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2018)

rickysoft dijo:


> Hola algo como esto decís?
> 
> Estuve probando en el livewire y no destello nunca Ver el archivo adjunto 173213


Eso destellará solo si la entrada presenta un estado 1 (+)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 12, 2018)

Yo no me fío de un simulador para probar osciladores.
Tendrás que armarlo nomás, teniendo en cuenta el detalle que menciona Fogonazo.


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 12, 2018)

En la simulación si no agrego ningún led oscila sin problemas ahora cuando agrego un led ya no oscila más 
Tuve que descartar el lo de dos circuitos integrados ya que no me da el tamaño tengo que meter todo en 10x10cm (dentro de un porta cds de 50u. 
Voy pensando en otra cosa.
Ahora se me ocurre un 555 y un on delay para que una vez que cargue quede fijo.


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 12, 2018)

se me ocurre que utilizes un pic si lo que necesitas es espacio reducido


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2018)

Voto por un Pic o semejante de esos de 8 pines y oscilador interno: 0 componentes adicionales, se puede hacer el juego de luces que quieras etc


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2018)

Utilizar un PIC es casi ridículo, no sabe hacerlo con componentes discretos, y ahora lo vas a aprende a programar y encima con uno de los chiquitos???? donde tener que manejar al dedillo la configuración para oscilador interno y luego grabarlo y que encima se debe dar cuenta que debe  comprar uno regrabable, porque si no esta listo, estos más chiquitos los más comunes son lo de una sola grabación, así que la complicación no es precisamente pequeña para quien no esta familiarizado con estas cosas.
Ya que es tuya la idea te corresponde ayudarle con todo lo que se tiene que enfrentar si elige esa opción


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2018)

rickysoft dijo:


> Voy pensando en otra cosa.



Haz todo el circuito en donde quieras, pero para cada pulsador solo necesitas 3 cables:
1) positivo del diodo
2) negativo (masa, gnd, ground, etc)
3) relé (bobina y enclavamiento)

En el pulsador, o donde vaya el pulsador y el led, creeria te entra el circuito que te sugerimos con Fogo, inc. Recorda que por cada pulsador se debe crear un circuito oscilador, a menos que uses relés dobles, uno el enclavamiento y otro el oscilador para el led...

Otra opcion seria con 4 cables:
1) positivo permanente
2) negativo
3) positivo del diodo
4) positivo del bloqueo general.

Te quedaria por cada pulsador, relé, diodos, circuito oscilador y led. Y en la base de todo, solo un relé, pulsador de reinicio y la fuente


----------



## Hyperbass (Nov 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Ya que es tuya la idea te corresponde ayudarle con todo lo que se tiene que enfrentar si elige esa opción



no tiene porque ser asi en un foro se opina, la responsabilidad y eleccion va para quien pregunta


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2018)

Las cosas han cambiado, antes se aprendía lo último a programar, ahora no. Eso era allá por el siglo XX.
Se puede empezar por cualquier sitio.

Conozco infinidad de niños que programan lo que les pongan delante y no saben de electrónica.
También conozco quien defendía que sin conocer las válvulas no se podían entender los diodos, y yo nunca he visto una válvula y si diodos.
Así que no necesariamente hay que seguir un orden y no el otro.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2018)

El sabe porque le digo lo que le digo, nada tiene que ver contigo, por cierto tu problema es una paradoja
Algo simple debería requerir una solución simple.
La más simple pareciera utilizar un micro, pero por otro lado un micro para 3 parpadeos......
Obvio tu eres dueño de utilizar lo que más se te antoje
Por más que sea desproporcionado un micro te solucionaria el problema, pero sabes programarlos?
por otro lado en tal caso en lugar de un PIC como el 12F508 ...... 12F675 y similares yo utilizaria un digispark Attiny85

El cual se puede programar directamente de la PC conectandolo a un puerto usb y es bastante económico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

También se podría hacer con un astable + un monostable , dos 555 o un 556


----------



## peperc (Nov 13, 2018)

es un poco mas complejo, si se va a meter con electronica es obvio que sacara eso de el rele de enclavamiento, seria una tonteria.

entonces necesita:
1-- algo que inicie en apagado o se pueda resetear todo .
2-- que al pulsar inhiba a los demas y ademas:
3--- oscile 3 veces y quede encendido.


con 4093 no es facil: no puedo usar interruptor, por que quiero que se resetee todo al cortar la alimentacion o apretar un reset, asi que debe usarse un pulsador, lo que me obliga a una memoria o FF  ademas de el mono ( para que permita 3 o 4 oscilaciones) + el  bi ( las oscilaciones) ....... se complicaaaa...

ya pintaba como lo hicieron al principio, con el oscilador + 4017 , no se por que abandonaron  y ahora hablan de un micro ( que panda tiene toda al razon que no es una opcion facil, pero aca cada quien se mira el ombligo : el que sabe de algo cree que todos lo saben  ( o peor, presume de que es "una tonteria" como si no hubiesen tardado  AÑOS en llegar a donde estan) .

ya le ayudaron , la opcion de el oscilador y el 4017 es buena y clara , esta el dibujo, en vez de pelearse LEAN LAS NORMAS, que se rompa un poco el cuke el.
o no es asi la cosa ??


rickysoft dijo:


> Adjunto el esquema, funcióna pero no logro reiniciar el 4017 al dejar sin enegia el circuito. En la captura se ve que no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya casi estaba , que se rompa un poco y la sigaaaaa.....
si es el que lo quiere .
con el rele biestable y a est ala memoria, para usar pulsador y asi resetear al cortar la alim.
si se quiere ahorrar el rele biestable ( que no se como lo hace ni cuanto le ocupa) , pues  ya que esta con semiconductores, que agregue esa funcionalidad .
no entiendo por que se desviaron, yo cunado me equivoque de mi idea de el 4093 lo reconoci y deje que siga la idea de el 555 + 4017 , no confundi  ni desvie el camino. 


obvio que es mas chiquito con un micro, pero.... y ??
acaso dijo que sabia programar ??
vamos, seamos logicos.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> También se podría hacer con un astable + un monostable , dos 555 o un 556


y para eso es el 4093 , pero cuando quise hacer "todo" como ya puse.... se va de complicado.

saben que pasa ??
la verdad??
es que viene uno con "su requerimiento" .
yo estoy aprendiendo arduino Y PREGUNTO DUDAS TECNICAS , seran pavas para muchos, pero son dudas de teoria, de partes.
NO VENGO CON UN PROYECTO PARA QUE ME LO HAGAN.

no tiene logica, practica con el ci que quieras, para hacerte un oscilador, o una memoria asi reemplazas al rele biestable.
un mono, un bi, lo que quieras.
fijate de unirlo, pregunta, eso es correcto.

pero esto, genera esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La más simple pareciera utilizar un micro, pero por otro lado un micro para 3 parpadeos....


Pasa que tan pronto te pones analizar la realidad te das cuenta de que son tres parpadeos, detectar un pulsador, hacerle el debouncing y activar un relay y eventualmente enclavarlo. Un micro de 8 pines, sea cual sea, mueve todo el diseño al software con un hard muy bobo, sin complicaciones y con minima cantidad de puntos de falla.
Dos mangos aparte es el hecho que sepa o no programar o quiera usar esta tecnologia.


----------



## rickysoft (Nov 13, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> es un poco mas complejo, si se va a meter con electronica es obvio que sacara eso de el rele de enclavamiento, seria una tonteria.
> 
> entonces necesita:
> 1-- algo que inicie en apagado o se pueda resetear todo .
> ...





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pasa que tan pronto te pones analizar la realidad te das cuenta de que son tres parpadeos, detectar un pulsador, hacerle el debouncing y activar un relay y eventualmente enclavarlo. Un micro de 8 pines, sea cual sea, mueve todo el diseño al software con un hard muy bobo, sin complicaciones y con minima cantidad de puntos de falla.
> Dos mangos aparte es el hecho que sepa o no programar o quiera usar esta tecnologia.


Les comento que estuve leyendo todo el tema y tal cual lo dicen es mucho más fácil con 555 + 4017. Con lo cual después de probar varias opciones, y que no se complique todo.
Y si no se programar pic's y es cierto que si es más ordenado hacerlo con software pues no me sería difícil aprender a usar otro lenguaje de programación pues tengo ya conocimientos en otros leguajes. 
En este momento estoy tratando de reducir lo más posible Lo espacios para poder ocupar el 555 + 4017.
Siento toda esta discusión. 
Por otro lado aclaro que si estoy aprendiendo aún. Y es uno de mis hobbies cuando tengo tiempo como también lo es, la mecánica, programación, carpintería,  etc. 

Saludos y comento el próximo finde a ver como va la cosa.


----------



## peperc (Nov 13, 2018)

y si sabes otros lenguajes, ponelo aca....
seguro alguien te dira que compilador ( o como se llame ) pods usar para programar en el lengueje QUE VOS SABES.

hace la prueba.


----------



## Carlosje (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola, he fabricado una botonera de 5 pulsadores con relés pequeños 12v, el sistema funciona bien, cuando pulso uno los demás se desactivan, pero cuando pulsan varios casi simultaneamente, se activan a la vez, quisiera saber que puedo hacer para evitar ésta simultaneidad, el circuito no lleva transistores, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2019)

Seguramente desactivas los demás usando el contacto NC , pero depende de la velocidad del relé , deberías usar electrónica que es mas rápida.



			http://www.sterenlatam.com/proyectos/proyecto_30.pdf


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola, que tal si vemos lo que has hecho para opinar?


----------



## Carlosje (Nov 13, 2019)

Este es el circuito pero ampliado a 5


----------



## DavePrs (Ene 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes colegas y compañeros estoy utilizando un diagrama para realizar una botonera para concursos, el cual en la simulación al realizarla en Livewire funciona el enclavamiento de los relay's pero, al momento de hacerlo en un protoboard solo realiza la acción como de dos apagadores normales al activar cada uno de los interruptores y con otro interruptor apagar las luces como un reinicio. Acudo a ustedes para que me puedan apoyar que haría falta en este diagrama para modificarlo, de antemano muchas gracias, saludos!
(Adjunto un video de la simulación y el diagrama). no me permitió lograr subir el video.. lo siento :S
Pero aqui pude subir un Gif de la simulación.. :v ahora si saludos.!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2020)

DavePrs dijo:


> Buenas tardes colegas y compañeros estoy utilizando un diagrama para realizar una botonera para concursos, el cual en la simulación al realizarla en Livewire funciona el enclavamiento de los relay's pero, al momento de hacerlo en un protoboard solo realiza la acción como de dos apagadores normales al activar cada uno de los interruptores y con otro interruptor apagar las luces como un reinicio. Acudo a ustedes para que me puedan apoyar que haría falta en este diagrama para modificarlo, de antemano muchas gracias, saludos!
> (Adjunto un video de la simulación y el diagrama). no me permitió lograr subir el video.. lo siento :S
> Pero aqui pude subir un Gif de la simulación.. :v ahora si saludos.!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186148


Comprime con Winrar el archivo simulación Livewire y lo subes al foro


----------



## DavePrs (Ene 30, 2020)

hola buenas noches anexo el archivo  de la simulación en livewire, no podía subirlo ya que estaba ocupado con el trabajo, saludos!!


Fogonazo dijo:


> Comprime con Winrar el archivo simulación Livewire y lo subes al foro


listo ya lo he subido


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 2, 2020)

Nunca lo he probado, pero creo que se puede hacer con relés de dos contactos independientes, NC y NA.
Los contactos NA de todos ellos se conectan en serie y alimentan los pulsadores, mientras que el enclavamiento de cada relé se conecta a positivo directamente.
En reposo, cualquier relé puede ser enclavado.
El primero que enclave, corta la alimentación de todos ellos.
Quizá harán falta unos condensadores en paralelo con cada relé.
(Es equivalente al esquema propuesto con thyristores)


----------

